# Ryanair Sale??



## Cyrstal (10 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering do any of you know if there is usually a Ryanair sale on in Jan? Looking to go to somewhere sunny in August - but prices have went up on a few of the routes even since last week....Am raging now I didn't book to the South of Spain last week, as the same flights are 200 euro dearer now 

Thanks,
C


----------



## Wipetheslate (10 Jan 2012)

Always clear your history and cookies when you revisit Ryanairs website. Sometimes the lower fares magically reappear


----------



## Cyrstal (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that Wipetheslate - cleared cookies and the history, but alas still 200 euro dearer :-(  

Here's hoping for that sale!!!


----------



## IsleOfMan (10 Jan 2012)

Booking ahead for August with Ryanair is probably a bit soon. They are mostly concentrating up to the end of March at the moment with a few April dates beginning to fall back in price.  Seems to be the opposite with Aer Lingus.


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Jan 2012)

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/ryan...-euro-ets-levy-to-cover-new-eu-eco-looney-tax

I have been tracking prices recently for some Ryanair flights. In the above they say that they are adding 25c per person to the cost of a flight. From looking at their website prices today it looks to me as if they have added more than 25c. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## jjl245 (18 Jan 2012)

Ryanair's sales always seem pretty random to me...Just keep an eye on it...maybe set up some flight alerts


----------



## topaz2 (18 Jan 2012)

Yep, looks to me like the have addes 75c on each flight. Flights to REus from Dub were 31.99 last week, now they are 32.74. And the same on the return leg.


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Jan 2012)

Just today I notice that they have separately added the 25cents. So they have increased their flights by 75c + 25c.


----------



## moonman (19 Jan 2012)

as far as i know they revise their prices every 3 months ,


----------



## moonman (19 Jan 2012)

crystal ive just looked up aer lingus from dublin to malaga it looks like a return price for any time during august is 190 plus the 6euro each way credit card charge, total 202 and they allocate you a seat number ,.


----------

